# en / de



## x03po

He trobat aquest exercici en el programari practic de preparació a l'examen de valencià:

Tenia interés ............ veure l'exposició

a- en
b- de

La solució correcta que donen és la "b- *de*". Algú em podria explicar per què és la "b- *de*" i no la "a- *en*"?


----------



## Dixie!

Ostres, jo també hauria dit *en*! Per què *de*?


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Doncs jo hi hauria posat "cap de les anteriors" . Personalment hi posaria la preposició "a". 
Es tracta del canvi de preposició. En aquest enllaç de la UOC ho expliquen una mica. Bàsicament, "en" i "amb", quan formen part d'un règim preposicional, no poden anar davant d'infinitiu i es canvien per "a" i "de".

En aquest cas, seria "tenir interès en una cosa" i quan aquesta cosa és un infinitiu, "en" canvia, en principi a "a"... Però veig que et diuen de canviar-la per "de". També es deu poder fer servir per canviar "en", no ho tinc clar.

A veure si algú ens hi ajuda més.

Salut!


----------



## gica

D'acord amb la betulina: jo també hi hauria posat *a*. Per què? No ho sé. La preposició *de* no l'hauria posada mai.


----------



## ernest_

Tal com ho tinc entès, és com diu la Betulina, però discrepo que "en" s'hagi de canviar per "a". Es pot canviar per "a" o per "de", de forma indiferent.


----------



## Favara

De debò sóc l'únic a qui li sona "més natural" dir-ho amb *de*?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Favara said:


> De debò sóc l'únic a qui li sona "més natural" dir-ho amb *de*?



No, clar que no, però, per desgràcia, la normativa de vegades té poc a veure amb la naturalitat i la intuïció (el cas del canvi i caiguda de preposicions seria un dels exemples més clars).


----------



## Namarne

Favara said:


> De debò sóc l'únic a qui li sona "més natural" dir-ho amb *de*?


No, a mi em sona natural amb *de*, però també amb *a*.


----------



## x03po

Gràcies per les respostes. M'ha quedat clar que "en" no es pot posar per temes de normativa. Però jo hauria canviat el "en" per "a" i no per "de". 

Hi ha alguna norma que indiqui quan hi ha que canviar el "en" per "a" o per "de"?


----------



## merquiades

Bon dia a tothom!
He trobat una (eventual) explicació en un llibre de gramàtica meu.  Em direu el que n'opineu?  El cas és que cap dels llibres de gramàtica que tinc no està completament d'acord amb tots els altres.

Faig un resum de les diferències entre (a) i (en):

Hem de fer servir (a) davant (el,la,els,les),
Hem d'utilitzar (en) davant  (un,una), (aquest(a), aqueix(a), aquell(a)), (algu(na)) o adjectius.
Exemple:  
Vull anar a la platja i vull anar en alguna platja abandonada.
Vam entrar al bar però no en un bar de la plaça major.

Els verbs que necessiten (en) davant un sustantiu, camvien de preposició i utilitzen (a) davant un infinitiu.  
Exemple:   Han esmerçat molts diners en aquesta empresa.
Esmerçaren el capital a muntar una fàbrica nova.

De fet, no es pot tenir (en) amb un infinitiu.  L'única excepció és l'expresió adverbial de temps... En + infinitiu = quan.
Exemple: En veure aquella dona (quan la vaig veure), el cor em va fer un salt.

(A/ De + infinitiu)
Diu aquest llibre després... Avui en dia hi ha una tendència marcada d'emprar (de) sistemàticament davant cada infinitiu (tot i que s'ha de fer servir (a) o cap preposició).
Exemples:
Us agrada (de) nedar?
Qui li va ensenyar a/ (de) parlar català?
Ara comença a/ (de) ploure.
Els interessa a/ (de) veure reeixir l'empresa. 
Tinc por a/ (de) veure aquella pel·lícula.
Us acostuma  a/ (de) beure cervesa.
És difícil (de) entendre.

És una visió molt simplista, per això en tinc dubtes. Gràcies per les vostres opinions i correccions.
Aplicat, tot això vol dir que aquí...
Tenia interés ............ veure l'exposició.
Es pot dir (A) opció més correcta, (De) opció més moderna i freqüent, però no (En)


----------



## jdotjdot89

merquiades said:


> Bon dia a tothom!
> De fet, no es pot tenir (en) amb un infinitiu. L'única excepció és l'expresió adverbial de temps... En + infinitiu = quan.
> Exemple: En veure aquella dona (quan la vaig veure), el cor em va fer un salt.


 
Això no té raó.  Un exemple:

Penso en anar a la platja.
Pienso en ir a la playa.
I'm thinking about going to the beach.


----------



## x03po

Penso en anar a la patja.

és correcte?

Penso anar a la platja


----------



## betulina

"Penso en anar a la platja", per tot el que s'ha dit fins ara, normativament no és correcte. Sense infinitiu seria "pensar en una cosa", amb infinitiu seria "pensar a fer una cosa", "pensar a anar a la platja".

És lleugerament diferent de "pensar anar a la platja", la mateixa diferència que hi ha entre "pensar una cosa" i "pensar en una cosa".

Buscant tres peus al gat, "pensar en anar a la platja" seria equivalent, com deia merquiades, de "penso quan/mentre vaig a la platja".


----------



## jdotjdot89

betulina said:


> "Penso en anar a la platja", per tot el que s'ha dit fins ara, normativament no és correcte. Sense infinitiu seria "pensar en una cosa", amb infinitiu seria "pensar a fer una cosa", "pensar a anar a la platja".
> 
> És lleugerament diferent de "pensar anar a la platja", la mateixa diferència que hi ha entre "pensar una cosa" i "pensar en una cosa".
> 
> Buscant tres peus al gat, "pensar en anar a la platja" seria equivalent, com deia merquiades, de "penso quan/mentre vaig a la platja".


 
Interessant. No ho sabia. Sempre em sorprenen la diferències vastes entre les regles lingüístiques normatives i les llengües col·loquials del carrer.

I estimo la frase "buscant tres peus al gat."


----------

